# Giannina moka pot - how to use the reducer



## philly (Dec 18, 2017)

I am thinking about getting a Giannina 3/1 cup moka pot that comes with a 3/1 reducer. Is it recommended to reduce the water amount in proportion to the reduction of coffee amount used? For instance, if I go with 16g of coffee (basket fully filled with reducer placed bottom down) I fill water up to the safety valve (c. 150ml). Hence, if I use only 6 g of coffee should I only use 6/16 * 150 = 56 ml of water?

What if I use a reduced amount of coffee and keep the water amount the same? Normally, I dilute the original moka brew anyway to get americano but I guess the temperature and pressure parameters will be different depending on the water amount, therefore the taste will be different depending on whether I run only 56 ml of water through 6 g of coffee and THEN add 100ml of water, or I run the whole amount of water, 156ml, through the same 6g amount of coffee.

What are your suggestions?


----------

